# Need a new dishwasher... opening too short?



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm thinking it's the max height.
I've been setting plumbing fixtures, including DW's all summer and every DW hole has been 34"


----------



## burnt03 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, glad to hear it.

I'll take a tape with me to check but the models I'm looking for might not even be in stock so thought I'd better try asking on here.

EDIT: Just pulled out the old dishwasher and extended the adjustment screws out all the way.... 35". So here's hoping!


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

minimum height will be about 33 7/8". You should be ok


----------

